# New Rider



## coolcat (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't see many reviews for the Fuji Newest 3.0. How is this bike for a beginner. I rode it but didn't love it; However I I also rode a Cannondale Synpase (Toyota vs. Lexus). Any recommendations for a started bike that won't break the bank?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

coolcat said:


> I don't see many reviews for the Fuji Newest 3.0. How is this bike for a beginner. I rode it but didn't love it; However I I also rode a Cannondale Synpase (Toyota vs. Lexus). Any recommendations for a started bike that won't break the bank?


I have no experience with the Newest, but on paper it looks to be a decent choice in your price range. But if you don't love it, you may not ride it. 

Here are a couple of alternatives, but keep in mind that being comfortable on a bike is a biggie, so work with reputable bike shop with a knowledgable fitter.

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39270&eid=117

http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/road/ventura/09_venturacomp.html


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Boy, the one I saw up close that looked really well done was the Specialized Allez in Black Satin. Very sharp looking and in the same price range. Another bike to look at is the Felt F95 team. The Jamis suggestion was a good one. Trek, Giant, Cannondale, etc. all make good bikes, but they all have their own fit. Both of these would be good for a beginning bike.

For beginners, really it comes down to the following things:
1.) How well does the bike fit?
2.) Does the bike make you want to ride it?
3.) If you catch the bug, is it upgradeable?

At this point for my riding (competitive and recreational), I have come to a few conclusions:

1.) I love to ride.
2.) I love cool looking bikes, regardless of materials.
3.) Bike fit is the top priority.

These things make me want to ride, and there is nothing that will make me not ride than a bike that doesn't feel right or look right. Vanity sucks, but I know what I want. Take your time and really search.

BTW, I ride a Fuji Team and really like it. I wish it was stiffer, but I still love to ride it. It fits really well for me.

Good luck and let us know what you go with.


----------



## FujiTP2009 (Jan 7, 2009)

My suggestion would be save your money and go for a better bike. I caught the bug and quickly dove into the sport. Soon you will find yourself researching wheelsets and components and figuring out what will be best for you. If it is your first bike I would suggest the Fuji CCR3, this is the cheapest in that model and was specifically made for comfort. I ride a Team Pro, it is my second bike and I love it.

Good Luck


----------

